# MMA cutout request thread



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Now taking requests.

Examples of my work:























































The rest are stored here: http://mma.freehostingx.com/mma_renders.php

(Some have errors & need to be fixed, etc...)


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Since you have done all of the masking, these images would make for some extremely simple composites.

Good work.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You are, quite frankly, my new favorite poster.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M.C said:


> You are, quite frankly, my new favorite poster.


Sorry, I got dibs he is my favorite..


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, thanks!

BTW, if anyone has an image they want cut out -- post here.

Might take a few weeks, at most a month, I'll see what I can do.

.


----------

